# Hwr?



## Cymerick (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Ortho experts, I need some help please.  I limited knowledge of the ortho arena andam coding a post-op on pt who underwent a "HWR".  What is a HWR?  This is secondary surgery as pt underwent a closed hamate and 4th MC base fx ORIF in 2013.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## marymac814 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hard Ware Removal...


----------

